# Detailer's Domain: 2007 Audi RS4 - Massive Overhaul



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - 2007 Audi RS4 (mileage 89k)
Requirements - Full Exterior Paint Correction, Full Interior, Engine Detail

We get another one ready for Waterfest.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf and Griots Orbital
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Wolf's Hard Body Nano Sealant
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Interior - cleaned and conditioned, vac, glass
- Engine - degrease /dress

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Wolf's Chemicals Hard Body Nano Sealant
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
Engine Detail Kit
Leather Master Kit
Sonax Interior Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Sorry no interior shots

Engine shots









































































Clean up

















Polishing under the hood (cleaning up all the grime that didn't come off the hood with the apc by hand polishing)

























Hand Polishing the carbon trim









Afters (sorry iphone shots)

























Before shots


































































































































Prep - Wheels/Tires/Wash/Decon/Autoscrub
Door jambs - APC and Brushing

























Grill being cleaned up with the wheel woolie









Car wash time

















































Autoscrub in action

























Rinse









Before shots of the paint after prep

















50/50 shots of correction
Early stage of the correction on the door









50/50 of the door

















50/50 of the hood

















50/50 of the fender (as you can see here the paint was dull and lifeless)









Door sill before









Close up









Door sills cleaned up pretty good

















Various 50/50 shots

































Shots prior to rinsing after correction was done

























Rinsing off dust from heavy compounding and polishing









Wolf's Chemicals Hard Body Nano Sealant applied

























































Brake calipers - cleaned/polished/Hard Body

















Wheels refinished and installed (all 4 wheels were restored to their original state)
All 4 wheels looked like this one

































Afters









































Afters


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive 

I did think for a moment that you had lost your minds by polishing a wet surface until I went back and saw the 'Autoscrub in action'

How do you think the Wolf sealant compares to Opti-coat


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing as always!


----------



## gregdavies (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent job! :thumb:
Audi looks mint!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now have fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Love these cars, top work


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant. How much you use Hardbody to that? Was application any different compared to Bodywrap?


----------



## Fatih (Jun 9, 2012)

What is a transaction made with water ?


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great finish, car looks miles better now :thumb:.


----------

